# Freeze Dried Okra?



## Janet H (Sep 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Dehydrated or Freeze dried okra?  I have been given a bag of "okra cuts" that are freeze dried... not quite sure what to do with them. 

Any advice?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 10, 2014)

does anything in the house need lubrication?


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 10, 2014)

Can you eat them like potato chips?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know.  Try one!  I wonder if they could be used in gumbo.  I would think so, as mixes like Zataran use dried okra in them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2014)

I would put them in Gumbo or any stew.  Don't think they would do well as a rehydrated side veg.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 12, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Can you eat them like potato chips?



They are crunchy and pretty tasty but not great snackage... 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would put them in Gumbo or any stew.  Don't think they would do well as a rehydrated side veg.




I rarely cook stews and soups although I agree this would be a good addition.  Usually I just fry okra in cornmeal but somehow I don;t think the dried stuff will do well.... 

Has anyone tried this with a traditional okra and tomatoes-type preparation?  Wondering about the slime factor....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2014)

We won't know until you rehydrate some of them...


----------



## Janet H (Sep 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We won't know until you rehydrate some of them...



Yeah but... well... this large pile of desiccated slime bombs is making me just a little nervous.  I was hoping to learn from someone elses mistake experiment awesome dish


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just do a little bit of it and check it out.  Soak a few pieces in a little warm water.  "Cuz, I'm not going out to buy any to check it out, LOL!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmm.  I was going to say try whizzing some up in the FP, and add them to chicken soup, but on second thought, that would kind of make it like snot.

Do you have chickens, Janet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2014)

I chicken and rice gumbo with okra would be wonderful.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2014)

There ya go, PF!


----------



## Janet H (Sep 12, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  I was going to say try whizzing some up in the FP, and add them to chicken soup, but on second thought, that would kind of make it like snot.
> 
> Do you have chickens, Janet?




No chickens... no gumption either...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2014)

Now I'm going to have to look for FD-Okra and see what it's about.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2014)

Oops, I'd forgotten you were vegetarian.  DH feels it would be a good addition to vegetable soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2014)

Veggie and rice gumbo, I forgot too!

I love using okra.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2014)

Aha!  I remember this:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/good-eats/10-series/okraphobia.html

Maybe some ideas here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2014)

OMG!  Did you see this recipe?  trying it...sorry Janet, I just hijacked your Okra thread for Zucchini.


----------

